# Douglas State Forest Trail Report - 4/15/06



## Marc (Apr 19, 2006)

Saturday I went over to Douglas State Forest with a two friends of mine, nlmasopust and another that's not registered here.

It was a perfect day for riding, right around 70, partly cloudy, a little muggy but not bad.  We parked at the trailhead of the Coffee House Loop extension, for lack of a better term, which crosses the access road.  There are trail maps there and a few parking spots.

http://www.mass.gov/dcr/parks/trails/Douglas.gif

We rode down and took a left onto the main section of the Coffee House Loop, which after a short piece dumps you out into a parking lot.  The trail is rocky, slight elevation gain, a little technical and very fun.  We didn't realize the trail continues right through the lot, there's a sign that says "Service Road Only" and that is also the trail.  It is only a service road for a hundred feet or so, out to a camper septic tank.  We instead rode down to the Walum Lake beach and entered the Cedar Swamp trail.

Word of caution, look closely for trail markers after the inital bridge.  We went straight because the trail appeared to go that way, when in fact it makes a right turn up a hill, and doesn't look like much of a trail.  We followed this crappy footpath for too long and eventually turned back and found the trail.

Cedar Swamp trail loop is short, but very cool.  It winds through Cedar Swamp, much of it on raised plank walkway.  Not technical but cool.  We then continued out Coffee House Loop to the Midstate Trail and then out the Streeter Trail.  There is a lot more riding just south of Rte. 16, on that parallels 16 that is supposed to be very good.  Sections of the Midstate Trail are good as well.  Schmidt Trail and Streeter are both gravel roads, avoid those if you want single track.  I haven't done anything North of 16, but there's a lot to explore up there.

All in all, a very good time.  If you just want to get out for a short ride, the Coffee House Loop is good, if you want to explore, well, there's plent of that to do as well.

I did break my chain near the end of the ride, and cant figure out why, but I still had fun.


----------

